# Dr. Gerstner



## RamistThomist (Jun 6, 2004)

I have never read anything by Dr John Gerstener. I was wondering where to start. Any suggestions?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 7, 2004)

His works on the life of Jonathan Edwards is most excellent! 
and, &quot;Wrongly Dividing the Word of Truth&quot;.


----------



## yeutter (Jun 7, 2004)

Any of Dr. Gerstner's Primers are excellent. I particularly liked his Primer on Reconcilliation. It was an excellent responce to the United Presbyterian Church USA Confession [heresy] of 1967.


----------



## Preach (Jun 7, 2004)

Dr. Gerstner is my number one theological mentor. Just get into Gerstner. But be warned. Once you go Gerstner, there can be no turning back..really..I'm not kidding...consider yourself warned.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 7, 2004)

Is Dr Gerstner like RC Sproul raised to the nth degree? I asked that because Sproul made some comment like, &quot;If I applied my mind to the fullest extent for the next 250 years, I wouldn't even begin to know what Dr Gerstner knows.&quot;

The only work I read by Dr Gerstner was his essay in [i:ae6f3ae480]Justification by Faith ALONE [/i:ae6f3ae480] and I was impressed.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 8, 2004)

I have seen tapes of Gerstner teaching; there he is with his chalk and that big blackboard. He was wearing a tweed blazer w/ elbow patches; brown. The amazing thing was that he worked that blackboard over; he had chalk all the way up to his elbows!!!

get the tapes if you can. His blackboard is his weapon.

[Edited on 6-9-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## RickyReformed (Jun 21, 2004)

I listened to some tapes by Dr. Gerstner on Luther, Calvin, Edwards, Reformed Evangelism and several Q&amp;A's that were delivered at Believer's Chapel in Dallas, TX. These messages were given in 1987 so I don't know if Believer's Chapel still has them in their inventory, but after hearing them, I want to read and listen to more Gerstner.

So, Preach, I guess your warning is right on!


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 14, 2004)

I have listened to some of his tapes and read his primer on Free-Will, much to my edification. Which is a more insightful read, [i:b34d93c7f7]Primitive Theology[/i:b34d93c7f7] or [i:b34d93c7f7]Theology in Dialogue[/i:b34d93c7f7]?

For a superb, 9 minute clip on "Hell," try here: http://home.1asphost.com/kevinjthompson/audio_preaching.htm

"Scroll down to "john gerstner." I think this is Gerstner preaching...he sounds much younger.


----------



## Learner (Sep 14, 2004)

I met and heard Dr. Gerstner preach at Ligonier , Pa. years ago . What I would like to know is what you guys think of his ringing endorsement of David J. Engelsma's book : " Hyper-Calvinism and the Call of the Gospel " . He wrote the forward .

His tapes on Church history are fascinating . 

Gerstner was an asthmatic (sp ?) , I think Dr. Sproul copies his mentor's speaking patterns , (perhaps unconsciously ) .


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm glad to hear that there are other works of his for me to consider... the only exposure I've had to him is his book against dispensationalism. I was thoroughly unimpressed with that book. But I'll be glad to check another of his works...


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm glad to hear that there are other works of his for me to consider... the only exposure I've had to him is his book against dispensationalism. I was thoroughly unimpressed with that book. But I'll be glad to check another of his works...


----------

